# White-capped tanager (Colombia)



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 6, 2017)

I just love this species. I finally got to photograph them last year on my Colombia trip for the first time. Then this year on my workshop we had an insane encounter with a pair of these guys. So loud. So big. So awesome!!!







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/400 sec
Aperture: 5.6
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Glenn.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Glenn.



+1 I wish I could catch some of my northern birds and dab a bit of that colour here or there! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Glenn.
> ...



Jack, I think what is intended is that you sign up for his next trip to Columbia (or elsewhere).


----------

